# Need advice - moving to Spain from Croatia



## AustCroa (May 3, 2017)

Hello All  

Myself (Australian) and my Fiance (Croatian) and looking at moving from Croatia to Spain. I am self employed (remote work) so we don't have to worry about work as such, however wondering about all the little other things (sorry in advance for the many questions). Any advice for:

*Visa / NIE* - my partner is EU member (Croatia), so does this mean we just need to get an NIE number each? Is this a big process? Also, i presume i will need to start paying income tax locally - is this a separate process?

*Accommodation *- If we look at renting long term (12 months), do we just need the NIE number (no tricks with signing lease?) and just 1 month deposit + agent fee.

*Car *- We have our own car - I'm presuming we need this registered locally?

*Driving License* - From my research i need to get a local license (and do a test), any advice on this?

Are there any other considerations?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello, I can only help you with the work question 
I also work as a freelance and I had to become AUTONOMO (self employed), it's cheap the first 6 months ($50) then goes up to ($133) for the next 6 months. After that goes to $187 for another 6 and then you end up paying the total ($267) each month. This is just the base, you migth need to pay more according to your earnings. Its VERY EXPENSIVE to be an autonomo here  You will also need a GESTOR to do all the taxs stuff for you. (add about $50 a month for that)

Oh, about the rent, our landlord asked for my work contract and salary payment proof. It did not matter that they where from another country. 

I'm sure someone else will help you the rest of your questions.

Cheers!:thumb:


----------



## rjj (Oct 30, 2016)

I was in a similar situation. I am Croatian and my wife is American. However, since you aren't married yet, that may be a problem.

For us the process was this:
- open bank account and transfer money into it
- get health insurance (sin copago)
- getting my NIE (EU citizen)
- get empadronamiento
- then get my wife's NIE (still in process after 6 months...)


*
For EU citizen NIE, you need:*
1. Copy of the appointment confirmation
2. Passport + photocopy of the main page
3. form EX 18 
4. Health Insurance contract - no co-payment (+ photocopy) + condiciones particulares
5. Bank certificate of the balance showing sufficient funds in Spanish - stamped by the bank
- enough funds - the easiest way is to open a bank account in Spain and transfer money there - as the bank statement need to be in € and in Spanish. The minimum amount is 5200€ for 1 member, 8800€ for 2 members, 12 400€ for 3 members and 16 000€ for 4 members living in one household. 
6. 10,60 Euro for the tax (paid in bank during the process)

*For non-EU but married to EU citizen NIE you need: (not sure you fit in here since you aren't married...)*
1. 2x form EX19 signed by both
2. non-eu citizen´s passport + photocopy
3. eu citizen´s passport + photocopy
4. eu citizen´s NIE card + photocopy
5. marriage certificate that is: 
- actualized - less than 3 month old
- apostilled - if it is from NON-EU country
- international format (multilingual) or sworn translated to Spanish by registered translator (IMPORTANT... and costly!!!)
+ photocopy of the reissued original, apostile and the sworn translation
6. empadronamiento of both (less than 3 month old) - see details here 
7. bank statement of at least 8800€ in name of the EU citizen stamped by the bank 
8. health insurance contract for all in Spanish with no co-payments (sin copago)


*For driver's license*, she can use her's and I would suggest you get a Croatian one as well if you can (residency there etc.). It's a lot easier than in Spain. I had an American driver's license so I just went to Croatia and exchanged it for a Croatian one... which allows you to drive here in Spain. The only test I had to pass was a medical one... no written, no driving. Took 3 days total and cost me $50 (which was with expedited process). 

*Apartment*
We were able to sing with a passport. Unless you have a job, you will have to pay a lot more upfront. We had to pay 6 months depost + regular 2 months deposit + agency fees (normally 10% of annual rent). So yeah, a lot of money.

*Car*
No idea... I was thinking about bringing my car from the US but it's such a complicated and costly process that it wasn't worth it. From what I've read, getting a car in from another EU country is only slightly simpler...


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

:crazy: Yeah, cars are cheap in Spain (compared to argentina). I sold mine for 12k (in argentina) and spent only 4k for a chevrolet with just 60.000km 
:car:


----------

